# Saying hi!



## Sophiadeb (1 mo ago)

Hi, i am new to this forum!
This is my very first experience in forums in general. Reading through i learned that many of us despite where we come from and who we are face same challenges in life and in marriage so i came her to learn, share and support a community of spouses! Besides the annonimity it offers the luxury of being vulnerable without feeling judged.
I have been married for 17 years with my college boyfriend. I have known other men before him but he has been the one. We have 3 kids and we live in my country.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sophiadeb said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum!
> This is my very first experience in forums in general. Reading through i learned that many of us despite where we come from and who we are face same challenges in life and in marriage so i came her to learn, share and support a community of spouses! Besides the annonimity it offers the luxury of being vulnerable without feeling judged.
> I have been married for 17 years with my college boyfriend. I have known other men before him but he has been the one. We have 3 kids and we live in my country.


Welcome to TAM @Sophiadeb !

Like many who are here, I hope you find suggestions and advices that are valuable to you in your marriage.

Jump right in and comment with your thoughts and ideas and suggestions on threads!


----------



## DaringGreatly (7 mo ago)

Hi Sophiadeb, 

Welcome to TAM.

D.


----------

